# Intake/Header Questions.



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

My car has a freebie mod for an intake manifold. 
a guy with a LS2 vette had my manifold slightly ported over stock, he bought a bigger one so gave the previous owner of my car, his improved stock manifold.. 
overall gained a 9~10hp improvement through various rpm's, so i'm guessing the porting wasn't too drastic.
this was all done before i own the car, btw. 

anywho, i want some bigger numbers out of an intake, but hate to admit, i have no idea which manifolds are available for the LS2 or what the numbers are for the stock manifold, i know a lot of the LS1 guys use that FAST LSX intake, are the numbers on a LS2 intake already bigger than the fast LSx???
basically which manifold is 'the' manifold to get?


also, from what ive read, if we're sticking with a NA engine, the 1 3/4 headers are a better option over the 1 7/8? i think i read a post a while back saying the 7/8s are a little too much w/o forced induction or big heads. is this true? i want the headers to compliment the new intake manifold and then i want to tune the car again.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

too good to be true???

Pacesetter 1 3/4" x 3" Headers - 2004-06 Pontiac GTO - Coated [PAC72C2258] - $549.95$369.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

talking like $700 for the whole kit and kabootle? how do the pacesetters compare to the kooks? 
also i have a JBA midpipe and spintech, will it match up to that midpipe or will i need to buy their midpipe?

gotta cu tpost short my g/f just showed prego test.....


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I have heard alot of good things about the fast 90mm


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Your on the right track for some good power increases with your car. On the intake question keep in mind it's only a portion of what you need to get the balance for max HP. I went with the Fast 92 and had it ported. But to really get the max I need to do a decent set of heads. That and a tranny build are my next mod plans. I heard that with the larger diameter headers you gain up top but lose TQ down low.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> too good to be true???
> 
> Pacesetter 1 3/4" x 3" Headers - 2004-06 Pontiac GTO - Coated [PAC72C2258] - $549.95$369.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!
> 
> ...




Pacesetters are a good value for the money spent. On the down side, they are made of Carbon Steel and not Stainless Steel and will not last as long as Stainless Steel headers. I have Pacesetters on my car, been on there for around 2 years and they are just starting to show signs of surface rust.

As far as an intake. FAST makes a good intake but it won't give you much of a HP gain unless you have a cam at the least. Get a Cam before you do a FAST INTAKE


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking around, the 90mm is pretty much phased out by the 92mm LSX intake...

will the stock 05 TB match up to that? I dont know how big our stock one is. But on maryland speed the intake is on sale for 850 versus the normal 1200 so i might snag one if my TB will match up. 

and i think ill go with the pacesetters as i have access to ceramic coating for less that what i'd pay for the kooks. 

so, LSX92mm and longtubes w/ a tune and ill be a little happier with my HP =]


EDIT 

or i just came across this, SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED good bang for buck?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

After buying Kooks and getting a tune a few days ago if I had to do it all over again I would have just gotten the Pacesetters.Would have been alot more reasonable for the gains I got.


----------



## jcherian (Mar 26, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> After buying Kooks and getting a tune a few days ago if I had to do it all over again I would have just gotten the Pacesetters.Would have been alot more reasonable for the gains I got.


What are your mods?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jcherian said:


> What are your mods?


Just a custom Spintech catback with H-pipe and the headers with catted mids.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Pacesetters are a good value for the money spent. On the down side, they are made of Carbon Steel and not Stainless Steel and will not last as long as Stainless Steel headers. I have Pacesetters on my car, been on there for around 2 years and they are just starting to show signs of surface rust.
> 
> As far as an intake. FAST makes a good intake but it won't give you much of a HP gain unless you have a cam at the least. Get a Cam before you do a FAST INTAKE


he's right on. a manifold/TB is a huge amount of money for minimal gains on a stock or lightly modded engine. it's usually one of the last things done after heads, cam, long tubes, exhaust, etc. when you're grasping for those last HP on a NA engine.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Lately I've been seeing the same questions being asked. Most of the answers to the questions are on the same page.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

yea i've been reading a lot of the different posts. right now i think im just at getting headers and a better retune. 

but with this deployment coming up dunno if ill have time before 2010


----------

